# Google- Girth of a nation - Sydney Morning Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=LS5-kYOzMMEJ&imgurl=images.smh.com.au/ftsmh/ffximage/2009/01/29/pat_gilchrist_wideweb__470x314,0.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>Sydney Morning Herald[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Girth of a nationSydney Morning Herald, Australia - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>Bolin says the incidence of *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is partly diet-related and partly lifestyle-related, with stress a contributing factor in the *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

